# Valet Pro Claybar



## Spoony

*Price & Availability:*
£7.64 inc vat available from Valet Pro

*Used on:*
VW Golf Shadow Blue and Honda Jazz

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
This is an exceptional fine clay. This clay will not mar your paint work. Will clean and remove contaminants with ease. Most effective when used with water. Can be used with Citrus Bling (1:16).

*Packaging:*
As with most clay-bars it came in a nice wee package wrapped in a protective film. Just as expected. It was really easy to unwrap out of the film and did not stick.

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Looks as you would expect like a big yellow lump of clay and smells as such.

















*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
Being a fine clay I was not too sure about the level of cut and cleaning power to expect, but I plodded along and gave it a test. I washed and rinsed the car and left it wet and started about claying.

The clay itself felt a bit sticky but I soaked it in water and it was ready to go. Using water as lube initially I set about the car. The panels didn't feel too contaminated so I didn't expect too much. The clay really did clean exceptionally well, contaminants removed were visible on the yellow clay and the panel felt slick once completed.

It had great cutting power and removed a large amounts of contaminants from both cars without causing any damage to the finish. The Honda especially on a clean looking car left the clay bar filthy as shown in the pics.

Claying panels of the golf:

























The honda Jazz - I only clayed the wing shown:








It appeared clean but the clay left me with this after the top half!









*
Ease Of Use:*
Such is the nature of clay it isn't the hardest product to use but this one especially would be great for a new start who is unsure on how to clay a car. I used water as a lube initially but later added some Last Touch as it was my personal preference for that extra bit of lube. Gentle pressure and some sprays of lube on the panel was all that was required to remove the contaminants and leave a fantastically clean panel behind.

*Finish:*
The panel was slick to the touch and clean looking to the eye.

*Durability:*
Not so much a factor but this bar will last a good amount of time as it can be split into a good 4 bits.

*Value:*
The bar itself is relatively cheap in the market compared to other clays, add to this the fact that only water is essentially needed for lubrication then it works out as an extremely good buy. If you do wish to add a little lube all it would take would be some shampoo or QD into the water, but it is not essential. I would definitely consider this to provide excellent value for money.
*
Overall DW Rating: 93%*









*Conclusion:*
Reading this you may think as I do that clay is clay at the end of the day, albeit there are different grades. That being said for this being a fine clay it brings the panel up extremely clean and it does the job without a moan or a gripe. I really could not criticize this clay and believe me I have tried nearly every clay on the market over the years. It is an extremely well priced clay also which is really the differentiating factor, working with only water as lube really adds to the value for money factor. It isn't a fussy clay bar and it just does the job and it does it well, so I would recommend it to anyone who is in the market for a new one. It is an essential piece of kit in any detailers arsenal to complete a thorough prep of the paint. 
It is very hard to show in pictures how a clay-bar works and the smooth finish which is left behind but when you try it you will know what I'm getting at.

Thank you to Valet Pro for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit here.


----------



## Edward101

*Valet Pro Clay Bar Review*

*ValetPRO Yellow Poly Clay

Price & Availability:*

RRP £6.50 (7.64 including VAT) direct from www.valetpro.co.uk

*Used on:*

Volvo S40

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*

This is an exceptional fine clay. This clay will not mar your paint work. Will clean and remove contaminants with ease. Most effective when used with water. Can be used with Citrus Bling (1:16).

*Appearance:*










Well, its a hefty yellow clay bar, what mores to add.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*

My test car for the clay is a well kept Volvo being last clayed under 6 months ago so initially I was not expecting too much to be picked up but was interested to see what this clay could do. Baring in mind it is a fine grade clay and I only need to use water as lube.
So after the wash stage I didn't dry the car as the water acts as extra lube (I always recommend leaving the car wet after washing for any clay).
The clay is sticky when you mould it into shape but after you wet it, it glides lovely over the paintwork. So working from the top to the bottom of the car (remember to use minimal pressure if any when claying) I was thoroughly impressed to see that it was pulling off plenty of contaminants and leaving a smooth glass like feel to the paintwork. This was the first time I have used clay with just water but I have to say it felt safe towards the paint and did a great job removing small bits of tree sap and ingrained pollen to more substantially large pieces of tar.
So on the whole this clay is up there if not better than the many others I have used before.










After just one door, very impressive considering the car is well kept and been clayed not too long ago.










*Ease of use:*

Clay is a very easy stage in the detailing process but a very important one, it may be a bit of a daunting task for a newbie but this clay left no marring and was simple yet effective to use making it superb from the unwashed member to the OCD sufferers.

It worked excellently with water but I did use it with a lubricant also (mix of water and shampoo) and found it even more easy and pleasant to use, but my personal preference would be to use it with clay lube or a mixture of shampoo and water. Saying that it worked perfectly fine with just water.

*Finish:*

As shown by the images below the car was left looking smooth and spotless leaving a great base for the polishing stage. The panels were as smooth as silk... but its probably best not to caress your paintwork too much... the neighbours might think you've gone potty!




























(Images shown were straight after claying prior to application of polish and wax).

*Durability:*

I cut the clay into 4 pieces therefore it will last you a good few claying sessions. But remember if you drop it bin it!

*Value:*

Being well priced and only needing to use water as lube this is a very cost effective way to buy clay. It is certainly hard to fault therefore this will be the clay I stick to using from now on. 
Clay can be used on multiple different surfaces such as your windows and alloys too so this increases its value for money making most of the parts on your car spotless and smooth.

*Overall DW rating:* *95%*
























*Conclusion:*

On the whole this bar does the job brilliantly for little money - claying is a vital stage in detailing so if your a newbie just getting a bit of OCD don't hesitate and buy this clay as I know it can get expensive buying all the different products. Or if your looking to top yourself up with more bars then try this one out, it is simple to use as is very malleable which is important for moulding it into shape and to keep folding it to expose a clean side thus reducing the risk of causing marring.

I know clays are much of a muchness but this did excel at the job posed and baring in mind you only need water this is great value for money.

You definitely cannot go wrong with this product as it ticks all the boxes for me.

Thanks to Greg from Valet Pro for sending me the sample and if your interested in buying this clay then please follow this link.

www.valetpro.co.uk/Products/Exterior-Cleaners/1578-/ValetPRO-yellow-Poly-clay


----------

